# A few questions about controlling hidden components



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

So, I'm wanting to mount an in-wall rack to hide my AV gear. Right now, all that I use to control them are my receiver remote, my PS3 controller, a wireless mouse, a wireless keyboard, and my TV box remote. I've seen some information on IR repeaters etc, but I'm not really sure if these would work for me. The cable for the repeater, unless they sell wireless ones, would need to be at least 25' long. Do I need more than one? Or are some of the technologies my controllers use not IR? Thx in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not quit following you, you say you need at least 25' of cable for the wireless receiver? is your A/V rack 25' away from the room you sit in?


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

It would be by the time you go up the wall to the attic, over, across, and back down. maybe only 10 feet as the crow flies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm sure it is available in that length, the receiver just needs to be mounted where you can see it from your seating position in order to work. The transmitter just gets placed in the area where the equipment is. There is also a RF wireless option as well but some people have reported problems with that route.


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, so it does not need to be where I point the controller? Does IR work no matter where you point the remote?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it has to be able to see the front of the remote.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a good thread about IR repeaters you might want to check out.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

